# Euro Style Wheel Companies?



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Anyone have ideas on some decently price euro style wheel companies I can check out? I hate going on the wheelfire.com and wholesalewheelsblahblah.com sites because they make me feel like im going to get ripped off... Any suggestions will help, Thanks!

Nick

Edit: Bought a set from a friend, but thank you all. Still might be helpful to other people if we can get some sort of list...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

What size are you looking for and what car are they going on?


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Looking for 18s staggered with a lip, but haven't settled on spoke pattern yet. They are going on my 04.5 GLI


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

What about the Miro STP1s in 18x8.5 and 10?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Or what about our 18x8.5 Snowflakes?


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, I've seen the STP1s but wanted something a little different. I'll have to look at the wheels you all offer when I get home because my net at work has problems loading your page correctly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a thread with some pics
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...5x100-RML-Snowflakes-Back-In-Stock-This-Month


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Not really feeling the Snowflakes, Thank you though. I will check out the rest of your site later on tonight though.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Or what about our 18x8.5 Snowflakes?


+1. favorite "affordable" wheels by far
what is your price range?


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a thread with some pics
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...5x100-RML-Snowflakes-Back-In-Stock-This-Month


Can you give me more info on the "R-Worx RPM 2-Piece Forged" on your site?



syntax said:


> +1. favorite "affordable" wheels by far
> what is your price range?


As long as I have all my bills straightened out, about $2000 for wheels and tires. Assuming I have everything worked out even though I know there is always something im missing. :banghead:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

you can get anything with that kinda money! what style do you like? euro comes in many flavors.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

GTITDub said:


> Can you give me more info on the "R-Worx RPM 2-Piece Forged" on your site?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as I have all my bills straightened out, about $2000 for wheels and tires. Assuming I have everything worked out even though I know there is always something im missing. :banghead:


The R-Worx are more than your $2000 budget for wheels and tires.


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

syntax said:


> you can get anything with that kinda money! what style do you like? euro comes in many flavors.


Something new that most people haven't already done, even though I know thats a tall order, lol!



[email protected] said:


> The R-Worx are more than your $2000 budget for wheels and tires.


Dang, Cause those look clean!


How hard is it to re-paint the centers on a one piece wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Just have to tape it up good


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Bump .. Anyone know some good companies I could look at?


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Got me a set of wheels


----------

